# New 7 week old...is this normal?



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

Newbie...our baby has just been home 5 days, His name is Tommy and he is our 1st and is sooooo sweet and doing great!!! Very social...hardly any hissing....1 bite, and my kid deserved it :lol:..... My question, tonight he acted very different and since he is new, not sure if he is just adjusting or what's up....he did some unusual posturing...layer on his belly and stretched out all fours...he'd puff out his butt only..not his spines, his pink under part, almost a hump...he did anoint a few times..which he oddly does almost everytime my 16 yo comes around...he pooped giant!!! And I mean giant!! He otherwise seemed ok...wasn't aggressive...allowed us to hold him ran in his ball...he did Roll in a ball a few times which was the 1st we'd seen...normal or not??


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Huge, frequent poops (like, bigger than their legs) is normal for babies.

I'm not sure about your description of the puffing. Do you mean he was arching his back up really high? If so, take a peak underneath -- your baby might be older than you think and getting up to the infamous boy-time.

Your 16yo must smell really interesting in the hedgehog-world.


----------



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

I've decided it's pheromones ....she has that effect on human boys too hahaha! He would seperated his back leg stick his butt out and puff up his butt...and hump a little..I thought he was going to pee or poop but didnt...this poop was half his body...skinny but crazy long!!!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Interesting. The wide-legged, tail-out stance usually means, "I'm going to poop on you."


----------

